# ID numbers



## jungle_jane (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi all

I've been living abroad for nearly 30 years and applied for a new SA passport in London about 5 years ago. The process at the SA Embassy was pretty chaotic and it took a couple of years for the passport to finally come through. 

Aside from that though when I took my 35 year old ID book along with me, the guy told me that my ID number was no longer valid and that there are now a new format of ID number. He told me I had to get a new ID.

I can't find any reference to this anywhere else and i've googled it extensively but everywhere it seems my old ID is still valid. My parents are also still using old green ID book with those same numbers.

Does anyone know anything different? I am moving back next year so hoping to resolve asap.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had an old ID book for nearly 30 years and returned to SA on a visit and renewed both my SA passport an ID book at the DHA, got it within a month. I was amazed that they still had a record of me on their computer system after 30 years.


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

I have an excellent immigration office answering such questions. Once I am allowed to send PM, I pass their details on.

PM me?

The current ID number consists of your birthday and a few more digits:
i.e. 661224 3748 123


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

I think the problem is that your ID number was issued before 1986 when they changed to the new format where the second 4 digits indicate gender and the last three your resident status and check digits. You can just apply at Home Affairs it does not take long and your new ID book (or smart card if you were born here) will be ready in a couple of weeks


----------



## jungle_jane (Mar 30, 2013)

Ahhhh thanks for that Dave Smythe...it makes perfect sense. I got my ID book approximately 1982!


----------

